# Being Invited to Lunch Table Only to be Made Fun of



## Sgt Pepper (Mar 26, 2014)

So usually I sit by myself at lunch because I get super nervous sitting with other people. But every now and then someone will notice me sitting by my lonesome and invite me to their table to try and help, and even though I get scared to death of those situations, I couldn't be more grateful when someone is nice enough to do that  I sat with a group of people all the way through last semester even, but after the semester ended and the lunches were switched around, I haven't really had anyone to sit with.

So today I was sitting alone eating, minding my business. Then a girl came up to me and asked me if I'd like to sit at their table. I got really nervous, but I know it'd probably be a good thing to do, so I go sit at her table with her friends. At first it seemed fine, and I appreciated their kindness, but after a minute I noticed that they were passively making comments about me, laughing at me if I got nervous and tripped up on my words a bit, and talking to me like I was stupid. Once I realized that they were just flat out mocking me, things got much worse. I'm very prone to blushing at the slightest bit of embarrassment, and once I knew what they were doing my face when bright red, which only caused them to burst out laughing. I was mortified and praying that lunch would be over soon, and luckily it ended just a bit after that. I was so embarrassed I couldn't look anyone in the face for the rest of the day, I just stared at the ground.

I haven't experienced anything like that since middle school. I thought that my peers had matured beyond the point of stooping so low just to get a laugh. But I can't let that bring me down, I have my flaws but I accept them because that's what makes me who I am. All I can do is hope that tomorrow is a better day.

Has anything like this ever happened to you?


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, several times.
I am sure it has happened to others here too.

That is a mean thing to do to somebody who is shy. Most likely they dont have a clue what it feels like . And they might remember these incidents as one of their fun times.

I used to feel terribly sad for myself.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

The high school lunch room can be a cruel place. Back when I was in high school, I would sit alone when my small clique of friends didn't have the same lunch period as I. When I sit by myself, I would always feel humiliated because I was the only person in the lunch room sitting alone. However, I did learn to cope with the fact that I sat alone everyday and I sometimes enjoyed it. 

I've had people come up to me when I sat alone usually asking why I was sitting alone or asking me to join them. although I appreciated this(sometimes) but I'd rather they just leave me alone. I wouldn't want them to experience my social awkwardness.


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

I ate in my car the last 2 years of high school. There was too many people and I don't like loud places especially when I eat.


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

nooneknowsmyname said:


> I ate in my car the last 2 years of high school. There was too many people and I don't like loud places especially when I eat.


Step it up, I ate in the bathroom. Ok, maybe I didn't but I'm quite sure some other SASers might have. I usually kept myself to secluded hallways.


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

Let's hope karma ****ing exists.

How dare they do **** like that. It makes me feel so angry that people think it's ok to pull **** like this. 
I've let it happen to me and it eats away at me to this day.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It would be a huge mistake if somebody did this to me


----------



## Gelisa (Jun 13, 2011)

hermito said:


> Step it up, I ate in the bathroom. Ok, maybe I didn't but I'm quite sure some other SASers might have. I usually kept myself to secluded hallways.


I too ate my lunch in the bathroom, halfway of middle school and all of High school (when I couldn't go to the library).

I'm sorry you had to experience that, it's crazy just how childish some people are, it's people like that who end up miserable and lonely in their adult life while someone like you will be having the last laugh. People who feel the need to bring other people down and bully are just showing how insecure they are within themselves. Being someone who was teased a lot from elementary to high school and never spoke up for myself it always upsets me to know someone else is experiencing it. I actually used to think the people teasing me were trying to be my friends :/ :clap to you for still rising up and not letting them keep you down!


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

I wish I knew back then how to respond to situations like these.

If you see that they're making fun of you, you should stand up for yourself. You have nothing to lose and you're not going to get liked or anything either way so don't try to play the fool.

I would tell them "haha veeery fun, so mature" and get up and sit at another table.

Please, don't feel bad because of their stupidity. Remember that you have as much of a right to life as they do!


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

In an ideal world you'd beat the **** out of them if they did this again. But that's not really possible so just focus on being the best you can be and don't strive for random people's acceptance.


----------



## Sabers712 (Mar 6, 2014)

girls are just cruel. (if you see my posts or threads you would see that I had the same type of issue) first thing to do if they are pissing you off it MOVE away from them. at least they were in your face about it. a girl at my lunch table was all nice to me and then told the entire school that I was stalking her. you need to find a group of GUY friends to hang out with. Do you like sports? join a team. do you like theater? join a theater group. that really helped my SA in high school cause I felt like I had a sense of belonging. but whatever you do AVOID Girls in high school. 98% are mean and love to make guys (and other girls) lives miserable. I honestly would suggest theater. kids there were reaaaaaly nice to me. even if you are shy you can get a backround part and just hangout with people. 
good luck
-Nate


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Teenage girls can be nasty. That was totally uncalled for and immature of them. I believe in karma so one day those little brats will get there just deserts. Try to move past it, **** them, they're just a bunch of losers. You'll find nice people to sit with 

I've also usually spent lunch alone. It's depressing but on a bright note I like keeping to myself.


----------



## twilightmoon (Sep 17, 2007)

I also spent lunch alone. Back in my junior high school, lunch periods were mandatory, which means students can't be elsewhere for that period unless they had special permission to go to the library or something. So every lunch hour, I would sit alone at the very end of the table. It was humiliating because I knew I stuck out like a sore thumb. I developed a dislike of eating in the lunchroom, so most of the time I wouldn't get lunch and even if I packed a lunch from home, I couldn't eat it there and would have to sneak bites while hiding in a bathroom stall. High school was better only because lunch was not mandatory, and students usually ate whenever they had a free period. I avoided the lunchroom like the plague. The most I could hope for was getting something from the snack machine, rushing to a bathroom stall and eating it there. 

I know the sting of being ridiculed for sitting alone in the lunchroom and it's pretty awful that you got made fun of like that. The only solace I can offer is that as the years fly by, those people will become nothing but memories and won't matter anymore. That's how I feel reflecting on my lunch days.


----------



## MaxAnxiety (Feb 1, 2014)

twilightmoon said:


> The only solace I can offer is that as the years fly by, those people will become nothing but memories and won't matter anymore. That's how I feel reflecting on my lunch days.


It's true, it is a horrible experience right now and I'm sorry you have to go through it. Hang in there though because as said above, in a few years none of it will matter.


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

I have terrible SAD, but I certainly am not a pushover. If someone did this to me, male or female, I'd put my boxing experience to good use.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

That's lame. I ate alone my entire Sophomore year in high school.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that happened to you, Younger girls in high school can be pretty harsh to other people, I would also spend a lot of my lunches alone, luckily for lunch at my school you were allowed to leave and eat at nearby fast food places, so I would always just go outside and walk around or something.


----------



## XCSMana (Apr 14, 2014)

I just starved in high school when I didn't have friends who had the same lunch period and went to the library or hid in the bathroom.
I'm so envious of those who can just sit at any random table and carry out a great conversation.

It only got marginally better in college, but I am also still struggling with this problem.

Stay strong.


----------



## Blue Monk (Dec 31, 2013)

hermito said:


> Step it up, I ate in the bathroom. Ok, maybe I didn't but I'm quite sure some other SASers might have. I usually kept myself to secluded hallways.


It's not quite the same but when I have free periods at school I sit in Bathrooms, wait till someone is outside then go and stay in another one across the school for a while. I do this for about an hour and a half.


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

These ******** who did this to you are just rude and immature. I'd try to ignore them..

When it comes to eating at school, I always hide in the bathroom, which is mostly empty, thankfully. If there are people in it, I don't eat because they might hear me x_x


----------



## Bikini Condom (Sep 10, 2013)

Just beat up the queen bee of the clique and they will respect you.Its that simple.If you beat them when they gang you the entire school will respect you for being a bad***.


----------



## boxofcereal (Apr 18, 2014)

It's been some time since I've been in high school but here's what I think. 
If those girls were making fun of you and were being cruel to you it'll just come back and bite them in their butt later. 

However, as a girl who's been on lunch tables.. There are other possibilities.
Maybe one of the girls liked you? I'm just wondering because something like this happened with my friends once. I had a friend who had a crush on this really shy guy. We didn't make fun of him but just kind of were the 'embarrassing parents' of the friend if you get what I mean. We invited him over to eat with us and tried to set them up but didn't do a very good job. He got embarrassed because I kept laughing (because they were really super cute) and I felt so sorry later.

However, if this is not the case, just ignore them and if they ask you again just simply say No. Later in life, after highschool, when everything is x100 more important, you'll see that their lack of maturity and care for other people will come and hunt them.


----------



## lonefighter (Apr 21, 2014)

I am so sorry for what happened to you. Experiences like these are added benefits of having SA. One thing I would tell you is not to pick any kind of a fight with those girls tomorrow. They will just continue making fun of you then and things will get bad.

Just ignore them tomorrow and turn down their invitation if they do that.


----------



## WhispersWithWolf (Apr 23, 2014)

Don't ever take someone's flaws on your head. And what I mean by that is if they act nasty to you like that, there is something deeply wrong with them. It may sound cliche but trust me, you'll hear "stories" about the mean girls and guys. And you'll see that they aren't doing any better than you. People who do stuff like that are miserable, even if it looks like everyone likes them. Anytime they slip up, get pregnant etc, the school will turn against them. Trust me. 

I was completely alone in the lunch room until 11th grade. In middle school, I would sit at the edge of the boy's table. They weren't necessarily kind, but they didn't really care. When I tried to sit with the girls, they made catty judgments and gossip, etc. During my first two years of high school I pretty much ate outside or went to my house which I walk to in 2 minutes. By the time I got to 11th, I was accustomed to solitude, and ironically this was the time that I sat with others. 

The best advice I have for you is to bring something to do like a sketch pad or a notebook, but especially a sketch pad. Even if you aren't artistically inclined, work on drawing simple things. In any school there are bound to be people who like art, or manga or what not and they might come over to admire your work. Crazy sketchpads make for good conversation.


----------

